# What's up with this stereo set-up?



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I can read the words, but can't wrap my head around this.

I have the m300 reverb and the MXR echoplex delay. I want them set in stereo, but don't understand how I'm supposed to set up the trs splitter cables and how they connect to the amps. I wish they had a diagram in the manual.

Any idea? I just don't want to waste money on cables.

Here are the relevant parts of their respective manuals:


















Here's a picture of how I imagine it working, but I'm not certain:

(that's a guitar patch chord to trs adapter, btw)


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

I am no expert by any means, but I would imagine you could just use a TS until you want it split in stereo. So if you want them both in stereo it would be TS>TRS jumper>TRS out to amps. If just using last one in line for stereo. TS>TS jumper>TRS out to amps.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

fretzel said:


> I am no expert by any means, but I would imagine you could just use a TS until you want it split in stereo. So if you want them both in stereo it would be TS>TRS jumper>TRS out to amps. If just using last one in line for stereo. TS>TS jumper>TRS out to amps.


Ok, thanks...so maybe just lose the first TRS adapter in the chain...


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

I would think so. Unless both inputs need a signal but I have had a few devices with stereos in/outs that were able to take a mono(typically left) in and go stereo out.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Point of clarity: the cables to the amps are TS. Both these pedals have a single TRS output jack, so you need a Y cable to split that from single TRS stereo to dual TS mono (not the same wiring as in the input).

Also, the manuals explicitly state that to use stereo mode you have to feed it a stereo signal (this is actually more versatile; you can use it for stereo devices such as drum machines and samplers etc without summing to mono first and losing the stereo image; ideally it would allow either, but these don't). Cable mount Female jacks are shitty or expensive, (often both) so personally I would recommend using a TS to TRS cable vs using a regular TS cable into a TRSf to TRSm cable as you have drawn (but yes that would work).

I can build you all this or toss you the parts if needed.

... it also sounds as if you have to use trails mode (bufferred bypass mode) on the echoplex (not true bypass mode) for the stereo to remain active when the effect is off (otherwise one amp will loose signal). That seems pretty stupid to me (though, I always use trails mode anyway; true bypass is over-rated - buffers are a good thing), but it's what the manual says. ... same with the reverb it seems.

And going off topic: I really don't understand why there is not a single delay or reverb pedal that has a second stomp to select between 2 (or more) time settings. That would be so useful, easy to implement and cheaper than a dual delay pedal (if not quite as usefull as that). Then you could have a short and a long delay.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

TRS/stereo jacks are used as a means of conserving space while permitting dual conductors, if needed. Normally, a mono plug would short out the ring connection against the shaft of the plug, grounding it. Use of a TRS plug into a TRS jack separates the two paths.

Some stereo pedals take a mono input and distribute it to both paths. This will often show up as legending on a dual-input pedal as something like "Right (mono)". However, that same pedal will permit dual parallel paths if both inputs are used. I haven't encountered too many pedals (if any) where a stereo input jack permits stereo inputs. Typically, TRS input jacks are used to enable power. The dead giveaway sign would be if yu have external power provided, but the status LED on the pedal doesn't come on until you insert a _mono_ phone plug to the input.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Granny Gremlin said:


> Point of clarity, the cables to the amps are TS. Both these pedals have a single TRS output jack, so you need a Y cable to split that from TRS to dual TS (not the same wiring as in the input). Cable mount Female jacks are shitty or expensive, (sometimes both) so personally I would recommend using a TS to TRS cable vs using a reg TS into a TRSf to TRSm cable as you have drawn (but yeas that would work).
> 
> I can build you all this or toss you the parts if needed.


Thanks Granny - can you pm me a price to have anything with a TRS built? I would need the TRS-TRS between the two pedals to be the pancake style. Please note that I will be plugging into my dirt first, so I might need two TRS-TRS.

Here's the Board:


----------

